# A funny dog tale :')



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

On Saturday night, my niece and mam were going to Tesco to pick up some sweets for a little party in the house. Last minute I decided to go, because my mam had been to the shop earlier and was telling me about a dog that had been hanging around there who she thought might be a stray. 

So off we went, and the Tesco there is huge. The carpark is really big and it was night time, so it was dark there too. We were just heading in the doors of the place when out of nowhere appears this medium-size, white fluffy dog! She followed us to the shop and waited outside, and when we came back out she was still hanging around. She looked quite matted and was really friendly, but we didn't recognise her from around so thought that maybe she was lost. She followed us to the car and when we opening the door for the niece to get in the back, in jumps the dog! 

Naturally we took pity and brought the dog home with us to find her owners. On Monday morning we found them by contacting the pound and giving a description (we didn't want to give the dog to them) and it turned out her owner had already rang there looking for her. They came to our house later that day and collected her, the dog was delighted, they were delighted, everyone was happy!

Around 10 this morning, there was a knock at the letterbox. We opened the door and there's the dog! She knocked at the letterbox with her nose to be let in! Luckily we still had her owner's number, so we rang him but he's at work and can't collect her until this afternoon. Funny thing is though, that they live about a forty minute walk from our house. The dog actually found her way back to us, despite having never walked it before. Then she knocked on the door (we still can't get over that!) to be let in. 

She's 14 years old according to her owner, but she doesn't look or act it. We had her pegged for about 6 or 7, maximum. She's so gentle, she gets along with our dogs, and doesn't even care about the rats despite the fact that she's probably never seen those before. 

I just had to share this story because I think it's amazing, how she somehow found her way back to our house and then knocked at the letterbox to be let in. What a clever dog! Here's some pictures of her (she's sleeping on our kitchen floor at the moment)


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

How cute! Dogs are so persistent, we had a similar situation with a dog we called "wonder dog" she kept coming back to our house about 3 or 4 times. We were up in the mountains and so it was a very long walk each time.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

> Dogs are so persistent, we had a similar situation with a dog we called "wonder dog" she kept coming back to our house about 3 or 4 times. We were up in the mountains and so it was a very long walk each time.


Haha, that's like this one! It's roughly 3 miles from our house to hers (we did the math today out of curiosity)

They are definitely loyal creatures, we fed and took care of her for two nights and now she's convinced we're her family! She is still coming back, came over today and we had to ring her owner. He told us that they don't even really want her, that he'd give her to us only for the fact that his son is really attached to her. Poor dog  

But we've got an arrangement now. Since she'll keep coming while her family are out at work and school during the day, we're just going to mind her in the house when she comes over and then drop her back to her house in the evening when everyone is home. We can't say no to her, she's too trusting and lovely! <3


----------

